# Brass cartridges for pen bodies



## Woodchipper (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm sure this might have been addressed before but I'm too lazy to do a search.  I was looking at Firebuckets's pen on the gallery.  There were some brass cartridges in the picture.  Has anyone done a pen using a trimmed cartridge for the main body of the pen?  Let  me know and how you prepared the cartridge.  Thanks.


----------



## CrashmanS (Jun 11, 2017)

I do them with 30-06 and wood top and 30-06 and 308 top. Good sellers. These are real bullets for the nib I machined out for the cartridge. There are a few tutorials online that explain the process. Let time see if I can find it. 




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Curly (Jun 11, 2017)

If you're too lazy to search then I'm too lazy to tell you there are several tutorials in the library.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 11, 2017)

Some cartridges are ready to go.

Peter.


----------



## Fordwakeman (Jun 12, 2017)

Curly said:


> If you're too lazy to search then I'm too lazy to tell you there are several tutorials in the library.



but not to lazy to respond.


----------



## Curly (Jun 12, 2017)

Fordwakeman said:


> but not to lazy to respond.



I had to take a nap after. :wink:


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 12, 2017)

Pounding all these keys is making me tired.  I did get a tutorial from a forum member.  It is a long and involved process of drilling, soldering, and building the pen.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jun 12, 2017)

Try this

Sorry, I couldn't resist.  For the other "not too lazy to respond, but too lazy to provide meaningful information" folks, you can make you own links here: https://lmgtfy.com/  (aka Let Me Google That For You).  Or various other sites that do similar things...


----------



## KenV (Jun 12, 2017)

Or upgrade and get Don Wards most excellent book for more depth and detail.....


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder about the library.  How do I get a library card? :beauty:
j/k, will look there in the future as it seems there is a lot of info there.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 12, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> It is a long and involved process of drilling, soldering, and building the pen.


If you don't want to go through the process, you can always buy bullet pen kits with the cartridge already completed.  Then all you have to do is turn the upper barrel.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 13, 2017)

Here I used a 30-06 rifle shell and the upper components of the cartridge twist pen (clip, finial, and center band). I think Berea Hardwoods sells the kit. Snakeskin cast tube with the customers Ranch Brand and their initials on the brand as well as last name initial on the "primer" that is seated in the finial. [emoji12] 



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 13, 2017)

Seamus, thanks for the post and the photos.  Will check it out.  How was the initial done in the primer?


----------

